# Power Angle ATV Plow



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I read a thread from early 2002, and no one had heard of a power angle atv plow. Has anyone heard of one yet? I was hoping that a company had developed one in the past year and a half.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

This question is to Jerre Heyer.

Do they make an electric actuator that would be strong enough to handle this application?

Thanks


----------



## snow white (Aug 18, 2003)

*atv power angle*

i had an unce build one it was slick,he put the elec/hyd power pack on the rear rack and it worked nice .he rolled a piece of 16 guage metal put cylinders on it and it was 5 footer,plowed nice.


----------



## Greenscape4u.co (Sep 20, 2003)

Snow White , do you use an ATV for walks ? if so how do you like it ? I currently use my walkers with a plow and snow blowwer .


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I was thinking of beefing up my front spring, and fabricating something. Maybe using the a frame and hydro. from a small western. I would use the angle cyl. as well. Then I was going to fab some crossmembers and cut down a lexon blade. I would need to chop the frame and probably mess with the quadrant as well. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

Will angle cylinders pull and push? If they will, you'd only need one to rotate an ATV-sized blade. Another thing to think about is that lexan blade. I've used my brother in laws polaris steel blade a little, and it doesn't have enough weight to scrape real clean. It seems to bounce up over cracks and stuff. He tried to put bags of salt on the front rack... (insert laughing smilie with hand across mouth!) needless to say, it didn't help much. Anyway, I'm looking for a plow, too; and my wife will run it, so it's gotta be less labor-intensive. Power lift (preferably not involving a winch) and power angle... then she'll want a cab!


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I may want to look into a power down cyl. snoway makes them for their lexon plows. It might not work, but I know there has to be a way to have power angle on an atv plow. I wish some company would just make one, so I don't have to sit down with the welder and cutter for weeks. lol


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

I was even thinking about an electric actuator- not as fast as hydro, but SIMPLE! You probably wont be angling as much as in a truck, so it would at least help with getting on and off to angle the blade. Cycle country has a small lift machanism that is likely faster than the winch, but I haven't seen it in use.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I have the cycle country set up right now. I bought it on ebay with free shipping. It was easy to assemble. An electric actuator is actually a better setup for plowing than a winch. It just depends if you would like to have a winch anyways. If you don't want the winch , then get the actuator. There are threads on here that talk about the actuator vs the winch.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Micah, Just was looking at taking a new BLIZZARD 680 and getting it with a shorter ( length ) moldboard and not using the light tower. The push beam can be modified and the blade will tuck up close to the units. Weight in about 250-300 lbs and be power up, power angle, gravity down


I have used actuators before for applications. They are extremely sensitive to side loads and must be sized for the lift/push/pull load by weight. Safety margin is a must because many use a steel screw and a plastic drive nut.


Jerre


----------

